
AMP stories: Bringing visual storytelling to the open web - xPaw
https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/02/amp-stories-bringing-visual.html
======
tedmiston
Example of a cool one

[https://mic.com/stories/327/what-happens-in-your-brain-
when-...](https://mic.com/stories/327/what-happens-in-your-brain-when-you-
listen-to-music)

------
superkuh
Anything and everything AMP is the opposite of "the open web".

